# Banded Tulip Snail??



## johnwayne1215 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey everyone. 

I recently acquired a banded tulip snail. It seems they aren't a typical aquarium pet. I've read that this is a carnivorous snail that usually feed on other snails.
I bought some snails from the LFS and put them in the tank. He hasn't touched them.

Does anyone have any experience in keeping one of these?
What did it eat?
Any tips on how to care for it?


----------

